# ADA products



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can locally pick up a ADA tank and ADA aqua soil?
shipping costs almost as much as the products..
I'm looking for a long tank...over 50 gallons..

are there also more economical substitutes.?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm interested in answers as well


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I do not believe there is an ADA distributor in Canada (there used to be one in Vancouver, but not anymore). 

As such, you will probably not be able to get ADA tanks and the substrates either.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> I do not believe there is an ADA distributor in Canada (there used to be one in Vancouver, but not anymore).
> 
> As such, you will probably not be able to get ADA tanks and the substrates either.


The tanks yes, soil no. My long conversations with both Ag Can and Enviro Can say that they know some soils have been coming in through the mail and UPS for individuals but that as far as they were concerned not legally. Approval for soils/substrates require a whole regimen of testing etc etc etc. or at least a complete monograph of composition.

I've kinda given up trying to import it.

Maybe if the rules change


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> The tanks yes, soil no. ...


And what about tanks?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> And what about tanks?


You can order these from the US.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You can order these from the US.


I looked at http://www.adgshop.com some time ago. It was ~ $70 for a small tank and ~ $150 for shipping


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I looked at http://www.adgshop.com some time ago. It was ~ $70 for a small tank and ~ $150 for shipping


Unfortunately, that is the cost of these ADA products. It is very expensive.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

In that case,
My advise is go visit Japan. Best place on earth in my opinion and the most beautiful women I've ever laid eyes on..you don't even have your turn your head to see hot girls as they constantly pop up in front of you..

on top of that you can bring back a 40 gallon as carry on or fragile luggage if packed correctly..thats an automatic saving of $200 on your vacation as you avoid the S & H fees and the agd.com mark up...


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> In that case,
> My advise is go visit Japan. Best place on earth in my opinion and the most beautiful women I've ever laid eyes on..you don't even have your turn your head to see hot girls as they constantly pop up in front of you..


It might be that Takashi Amano was inspired by them


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> It might be that Takashi Amano was inspired by them


As beautiful as those girls are..they're anything but natural..
Perhaps if Amano one day decides to design a 50 gallon with Gucci background...Hair extension decorations..crushed fake nail substrate..

regardless...it's nothing short of inspirational


----------

